# Sunday spares



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Doing a couple racks today. 
One rubbed with Wolfe Rub, and one with a mix I came up with,smoked over Hickory& Apple . I always rub Mustard on the ribs, then the dry rub on top. I'm trying a different kind of Mustard today, anxious to see how it works 8-[ 









Also picked up a new toy, i'll never miss a NASCAR crash again


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 6, 2006)

Looking good Puff.  Blue shop towels hold together better that Sparkle on any day, huh.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Puff lookin good, what kind of mustard did you use?  If you dont mind me asking?


It's a secret [-(  :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looking good Puff.  Blue shop towels hold together better that Sparkle on any day, huh.


That's one of those plastic mats for cutting, they really work well :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Ribs are foiled  
And the new toy is perfect  






Haven't missed a crash


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 6, 2006)

Looking good Puffy boy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice looking bones so far Puff!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Snack time!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 6, 2006)

Gotta love the Mav.

Were the ribs enhanced?


----------



## Finney (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks good Puff-daddy.


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 6, 2006)

looking good puff. :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Aug 6, 2006)

Looking good Puff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks goooood Puff. 

Ahem .... #29. =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## cleglue (Aug 6, 2006)

I use the French's yellow mustard all the time.  I haven't used another mustard but I can't really taste the mustard after smoking the ribs.  I'm interested in hearing your results.

Looking good so far.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks goooood Puff.
> 
> Ahem .... #29. =D>  =D>  =D>



With all do respect #29 take a bow :bow: :!:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 7, 2006)

I make a special brown pale ale mustard mixed with brown sugar and tabasco. I always slather my ribs then add the rub. I also slather my pork butts as well. Turns out great, you can never taste the mustard either. Helps produce a nice bark in combo with the rub.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2006)

Some finished pics please...looks great. Where did you pick up the Maverick at...store or on line?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Picked up the Maverick at Bed, Bath & Beyond. I used the coupon that comes in the mail, cost me $33.
These weren't the best ribs I ever cooked. I did the 321 thing. 
They were tough & didn't pull away from the bone on the ends at all. I like them in between chewy & falling off the bone. Flavor wasn't bad. 



One sauced, one without.


----------



## Finney (Aug 7, 2006)

Look good to me, Puff-daddy.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 7, 2006)

Perhaps a little more time in the foil next go around, Puff


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Perhaps a little more time in the foil next go around, Puff


I was thinking the same thing :!:


----------

